# Problem with Video+Sound - Prince of Persia: Sands of Time



## Chuchuchan (Aug 17, 2008)

Please help me! I have an english version of Prince of Persia: Sands of Time and the music isn't working right. Noises like running, swordfight and so oon are working, but the background music doesn't.

At the moment I'm in place where Farah and the Prince are the first time talking to eachother. The video starts and mouths are moving... but no sound.

The Prince of Persia-folder includes folder "Sound"(and video - 52 files) with the following files:
DARE.ini
sound.big
sound.fat
soundlocal.big
soundlocal.fat


----------



## Chuchuchan (Aug 17, 2008)

And here the result of DxDiag:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/17/2008, 22:46:01
Machine name: MERLINEUM
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: VIA
System Model: K7VT2
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.7GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 420MB used, 830MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: None
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (Microsoft Corporation)
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce FX 5200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_8F15147B&REV_A1
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (75Hz)
Monitor: Plug und Play-Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5673 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/4/2004 09:57:31, 4274816 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: Nicht zutreffend
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/4/2004 07:29:54, 1897408 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4062-11CF-E261-1FAF00C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0322
SubSys ID: 0x8F15147B
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


----------



## Chuchuchan (Aug 17, 2008)

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_41611106&REV_50
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: viaudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.14.0001.3900 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/24/2003 12:19:00, 88960 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: VIA Technologies, Inc.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: viaudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.14.0001.3900 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 3/24/2003 12:19:00, 88960 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE), Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI-Mapper [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
MPU-401 [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
MPU-401 [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Maus
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Tastatur
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Lower Filters: vulfntrs
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 08:08:42, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/18/2001 14:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ PCI-Bus
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0a03
| Service: pci
| Driver: pci.sys, 8/4/2004 09:37:12, 68224 bytes
| 
+-+ Standardgameport
| | Matching Device ID: *pnpb02f
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/4/2004 08:08:21, 10624 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten) oder Microsoft Natural Keyboard (PS/2)
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 09:42:25, 53248 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 09:46:09, 25216 bytes
| 
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 09:58:34, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 09:46:09, 25216 bytes
| 
+ HID-konforme Maus
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x04F3, 0x0210
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 09:37:40, 23552 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/18/2001 14:00:00, 12288 bytes
| 
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 09:58:34, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 09:37:40, 23552 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: LAN-Verbindung - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1,4 KBit/s
Voxware SC06 6,4 KBit/s
Voxware SC03 3,2 KBit/s
MS-PCM 64 KBit/s
MS-ADPCM 32,8 KBit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 KBit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8,6 KBit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 0.7 GB
Total Space: 29.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Maxtor 6E030L0

Drive: D:
Free Space: 5.5 GB
Total Space: 38.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD400EB-00CPF0

Drive: F:
Model: E-IDE CD -952E/AKV
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 07:59:52, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: VIA CPU to AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B099&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\VIAAGP1.SYS, 5.01.0000.3441 (English), 12/27/2002 04:41:00, 26880 bytes

Name: VIA Standard PCI to ISA Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3177&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&88
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (German), 8/18/2001 04:18:44, 36224 bytes

Name: VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_31041106&REV_82\3&61AAA01&0&83
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:38, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 09:57:36, 77312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:42, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 09:57:20, 7168 bytes

Name: VIA Tech CPU-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3099&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3065&SUBSYS_30651849&REV_74\3&61AAA01&0&90
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fetnd5b.sys, 3.10.0000.0343 (English), 7/5/2002 18:13:00, 40448 bytes

Name: VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller (WDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_41611106&REV_50\3&61AAA01&0&8D
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 09:57:22, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 09:58:24, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 08:15:22, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:07:58, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:15:50, 145792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 08:08:02, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 09:58:26, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\viaudio.sys, 6.14.0001.3900 (English), 3/24/2003 12:19:00, 88960 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 oder höher USB universeller Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_80\3&61AAA01&0&82
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:37, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 09:57:36, 77312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 oder höher USB universeller Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_80\3&61AAA01&0&81
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:37, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 09:57:36, 77312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 oder höher USB universeller Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_80\3&61AAA01&0&80
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:37, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 09:57:36, 77312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller - 0571
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711849&REV_06\3&61AAA01&0&89
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (Microsoft Corporation)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_8F15147B&REV_A1\4&618BA55&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.5673 (English), 8/4/2004 07:29:54, 1897408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.5673 (English), 8/4/2004 09:57:31, 4274816 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 266240 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:16 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:16 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:16 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:16 825344 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 German Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 24064 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 57856 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:50 30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:50 18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:54:51 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:54:51 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 214016 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:50 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 German Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 54032 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 163328 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 186368 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 German Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 395264 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:58:22 69632 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 German Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 78336 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:32 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:08:21 10624 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 74240 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:28:09 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:27:42 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:27:44 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:27:44 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:27:45 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:27:46 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:27:46 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:27:47 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:27:47 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:27:48 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:28:10 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:28:10 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:28:10 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:28:11 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:28:11 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:28:08 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:28:09 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/11/2008 02:28:08 223232 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 14:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:23 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:39 24576 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:14 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:17 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 German Final Retail 8/24/2006 13:17:12 500278 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:22 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:58:23 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:25 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:18 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3802 English Final Retail 1/28/2005 13:44:28 221184 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:32 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:32 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:32 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:32 563200 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:55:58 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3367 German Final Retail 5/7/2008 07:14:45 1293312 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 German Final Retail 8/24/2006 13:19:40 246814 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:58:23 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:58:23 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:21 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:21 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:21 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:21 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:21 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:58:23 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:28 205312 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:15:22 140928 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:58:24 130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:22 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:08:02 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:58:38 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:58:40 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:58:42 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:58:41 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:58:23 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:28 1432576 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:58:23 30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:29 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 09:57:39 51200 bytes


----------



## Chuchuchan (Aug 17, 2008)

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
AAC Parser,0x00400000,1,1,aac_parser.ax,1.01.0000.0000
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
OrbUrlSource,0x00600000,0,0,OrbUrlSource.ax,2.2008.0228.1630
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
OrbNSVSource,0x00600000,0,0,OrbNSVSourceFilter.ax,2.2007.0626.1430
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
CoreAAC Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreAAC.ax,1.01.0000.0642
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
OrbRTSPSource,0x00600000,0,1,OrbRTSPSource.ax,2.2007.0216.1000
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DScaler Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,MpegAudio.dll,0.00.0006.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
OrbSourceFilter,0x00600000,0,0,OrbSourceFilter.ax,2.2007.0327.1400
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DScaler Mpeg2 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,MpegVideo.dll,0.00.0006.0000
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming-Daten-Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel-Echounterdrückung,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetablesynthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel-DLS-Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel-DRM-Audioentschlüsselung,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367

Audio Capture Sources:
VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
MPU-401,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367

WDM Streaming-Capturegeräte:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE),0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming-Wiedergabegeräte:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE),0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming-Mixer:
Microsoft Kernel-Waveaudiomixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,

Audio Renderers:
VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367
DirectSound: VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3367

WDM Streaming-Systemgeräte:
MPU-401,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180
VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE),0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.2180


----------



## Chuchuchan (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, this thread can be closed!
The problem disappeared at the defense system riddle.


----------

